# Thoughts on Protein Tubs?



## sja79 (Nov 3, 2014)

Good Morning All! I just cannot get to the bottom of what I should be feeding my goats and wondering who out there uses protein tubs and if anyone can answer a few questions for me. 

I have been using the Dumor 20% 125lb Multi Purpose protein tub plus good quality hay and unlimited browse (that will run out here in the next month or so). I have just now realized that it does not contain any copper so bought some Ultra Cruz Goat Copper Bolus (which I have not yet given them as the marshmallow thing did not work for me and I am waiting on a pellet popper thing) and I also bought some goat minerals. I free-fed the minerals and was told that they would only eat what they needed it but am not really convinced of that - mine are fighting over that mineral feeder like its going to disappear any minute. 

HOWEVER in Tractor Supply yesterday, they accidentally bought the Dumor 20% 200lb Protein Tub out to my truck, the one that says for cattle and horses - but I noticed it had the exact same ingredients PLUS 70ppm of copper which I am certain makes it great for Goats (just not sheep). SO my question is - if I switch to the 200lb Protein Tub with copper, do I still need to give them the Bolus and Minerals? I appreciate any input and feeding ideas anyone has! Protein Tub ingredients labels attached if it helps!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

You should still offer loose minerals, I know the tubs are softer then blocks, but I still don't think they would get enough of what they need like they would from the loose stuff. But I see nothing wrong with giving them both  my goats have their loose minerals and I have a Himalayan Pink Salt Rock out for them too..

As to the copper, you will most likely have to bolus them still, there isn't a whole lot of copper in the tub and if you have to give them while they have the loose minerals, you will still have to with the tub.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

No brand of protein tub is going to have enough copper & other minerals. 70 ppm in the horse one won't hurt but a good loose mineral has 1700ppm of copper or more. Plus other imprtant components of course. Protein tubs really are just high Protein!

How long have you had the loose mineral? Most will go crazy for 1-2 weeks then slow down. I would stick with it.

Now, as far as the different types of protein licks - something with close to a 2:1 calcium phosphorus ratio is best. Most of the all-stock ones won't have the balanced ratio. What type of hay are you feeding, grass or alfalfa?? That will factor in to their overall diet of balancing the C.

I would leave the loose minerals out (and some extra water!!) and wait a month or two to see if they are still showing copper deficiency then use the boluses.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

P.S. I do like to use protein tubs for supplementing pregnant & lactating does but it just needs to be worked in to a proper 2:1 calcium: phosphorous ratio. I know it is confusing! In general, a grass hay has a 1:1 ratio or slightly higher phosphorous. Alfalfa has more calcium. Grains have higher phosphorous.


----------



## sja79 (Nov 3, 2014)

Thanks for the tips - I will definitely give them the Bolus and maybe that will slow them down on the minerals as they might not feel like they need so much once I get their copper levels up(?). We are feeding coastal hay, both it and the protein and the minerals are free fed, so I am not sure how I could gauge the Phosphorous to calcium ratio they are getting individually. I do believe that most of them are pregnant.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Tubs are made to supplement protein, they just add a small amount minerals to make it look like a mineral block. Definately use loose minerals.

Any time something says it is for sheep, it will have no copper, even if it says ok for horses, cattle goats etc.. Feed, minerals, supplements etc, if you can feed to sheep, it is not complete for the other animals.

My goats will go thru phases where they will eat minerals like they were going out of style, then they will hardly touch them for another stretch.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Same here....mine will go nuts for them once in a while and the rest of the time, they don't hardly touch them...but every time I get a new goat...they eat it like crazy for awhile...


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

lottsagoats1 said:


> Tubs are made to supplement protein, they just add a small amount minerals to make it look like a mineral block. Definately use loose minerals.
> 
> Any time something says it is for sheep, it will have no copper, even if it says ok for horses, cattle goats etc.. Feed, minerals, supplements etc, if you can feed to sheep, it is not complete for the other animals.
> 
> My goats will go thru phases where they will eat minerals like they were going out of style, then they will hardly touch them for another stretch.


I agree. To be honest I don't even look at the copper amount, like grain it doesn't have enough of it to meet what they need so I keep minerals out and still bolus.
I keep protein tubs out all year long. They basically eat it all year long too but except for heavy bred does and nursing does I don't feel nice great alfalfa like others. They normally get oat hay and brush or this year what ever I could find that wouldn't break me. So mine need the extra protein.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

How do you keep the goats from using the tubs as toys? I got some a few years back. My grain dealer was trying them out to see if they wanted to bother selling them. Since I have horses and goats (back then I had Nigerians, standard Dairy and Boers) they picked me as a guinea pig. 

The horses loved, loved, loved the tubs. The goats sort of licked them for a day or two and then started jumping on them. Once they did that, it was dirty and they wouldn't eat it again. sigh. The horses ate them after I cleaned them off, though, so they did not go to waste.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

For the goats you can lay them on their side in a corner of the pen. I get the 200lb ones so when it gets to the bottom they have to jump in it to eat it, they still ate it but I didn't like their dirty feet in it so I would put on their side. If they are full you may not need to put in a corner but when it's down it some how still ends up standing up.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

